# Looking for an electrician to apprentice



## HOWE (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I have been working in this field for a number of years, and am looking to find an electrician that I can work for and ultimately receive the years I need to sit for the license exam.

I am a quick learner know a bit about electricity (as I have been in the field for some time)and I am confident that anyone that hires me will be very happy with the decision as I have a lot to offer.

I live in North Jersey (Passaic, NJ).

Feel free to PM me of you are interested or have any questions

Thanks to all

Howe


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HOWE said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have been working in this field for a number of years, and am looking to find an electrician that I can work for and ultimately receive the years I need to sit for the license exam.
> 
> ...


 I lived in passaic nj for years on main ave near Dublin donuts .

I know a lot of companies that will send you to school and you can get your licence .

. And you should also apply to ibew 102 and 164 

Good luck message me if you want some contractor s names

Also I stayed very busy going on Craig’s list north nj is booming


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @HOWE!

Are the years you have in the trade not recorded or not working under a licensee?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @*HOWE*!
> 
> Are the years you have in the trade not recorded or not working under a licensee?


You beat me to it. I was wondering the same. Except, I would add, can one qualify to sit for the exam without an official apprenticeship, and just hours?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> You beat me to it. I was wondering the same. Except, I would add, can one qualify to sit for the exam without an official apprenticeship, and just hours?


Places I've worked it was all about hours, not apprenticeship.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Places I've worked it was all about hours, not apprenticeship.


They changed the law here a while back. The hours don't count unless you are registered as an apprentice. Too many contractors were signing for people too early...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> They changed the law here a while back. The hours don't count unless you are registered as an apprentice. Too many contractors were signing for people too early...


I see but you had to prove your hours with pay stubs or some other way.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I see but you had to prove your hours with pay stubs or some other way.


Not so much... they'd take you at your word back then


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Not so much... they'd take you at your word back then


Back in the early 90s I had to prove my hours with documentation. W2's etc.


----------

